# UINTAS (Lofty Lake Loop)



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

First off I would like to appolgize for the odd size on some of the pictures. The website I typically use is having trouble uploading some of the photos so I am trying photobucket (what size should I make the photos for viewing here).

TDT and I were looking for some new lakes to fish in the Uintas so we headed to the pass lake trailhead. From there we started hiking, with the 1st stop on trip being Scout Lake. Within 10 casts TDT got a Rainbow Trout on a blue fox spinner, then it was followed by another bow. Sure enough I got a bow as well on the Beaded Prince Nymph. With the clouds ready to thunderstorm it was time to get moving for the other lakes.

















At the pass nature could not hold back anymore, the 1st of many thunderous BOOMS cried out across the Uintas. 









Too bad, this ment that we had to pass up Lofty Lake, one of the highest lakes in the Uintas.









Past the lake it seemed like we were just wandering to WY.









Then the goal was in site.....Cutthroat Lake.









Once at the lake we felt a little better being at Cutthroat Lake and off of that high meadow.









And of course we started getting into some fish! TDT threw on a PMD and got 4 strikes and a fish in less than a minute! The Brookie was extremely colorful.

















And we both scored 1 Tiny Tiger Trout.

















As it started to rain really hard, we wondered if we would get pinned down by thunder storms. Waiting out the rain, the clouds finally let up, so we left the lake headin up to the Lofty Lake Pass once again. At Lofty the thunderheads were some distance away so we got the lines wet and got into some Cutthroat Trout.









Me Flyfishing Lofty Lake









I ended up with 6 Cutthroat Trout and TDT only got 2 before the thunderstorms returned. Not wanting to end the day we decided to go back down to Scout Lake. Which seemed kinda close to the pass when viewing from above.









By now you know us....we just had to do a little off trail work to a little pond.









Uinta bushwacking is so much easier.









Fishing the life less pond was a waste of time...luckily in this case only 15min. It was pretty though.









Back at Scout Lake the reflection was AMAZING!









Saw what looked like a Royal Wulff flying around so I tied one on....and scored a nice Brookie.









Got 3 Rainbows and 1 Brookie scored on the Royal Wulf...meanwhile TDT only got 1 bow on a spinner. Then the clouds rolled in and killed the action.

So we went to next door Picturesque Lake.....where no fish were caught, seen or heard.









Staying till sunset only proved to be a waste of time, but the place was pretty.









Overall TDT got 7 fish total and I got 12.....not the best day out.....but it was great to get out and fish a new section of the Uintas.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Gotta love the High Uinta's, scout lake is a fun place to fish and that was a beautiful brook. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful pics thanks for taking me back to that area. It's Been a few years and I think I only took 2 pictures


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice pics and fish. 
Ironic, brookies and tigers out of.....Cutthroat Lake.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome photos and report thanks for posting them. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate to see tigers in Cutthroat Lake.


Find any mushrooms?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> I hate to see tigers in Cutthroat Lake.
> Find any mushrooms?


A few here and there.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pic's and report. Always love your posts, it's like being there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, I hit the "Edit" button instead of the "Quote" button and accidently took out all the pics.

Sorry about that. What can I do to help you get them back up?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Dangit, I hit the "Edit" button instead of the "Quote" button and accidently took out all the pics.
> 
> Sorry about that. What can I do to help you get them back up?


Maybe make it so I can go back and actually edit my original post! That would be a great start......and from there I could take care of the rest!

It is rather ridiculous that we can not go back and edit original posts on this site :O//:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Dangit, I hit the "Edit" button instead of the "Quote" button and accidently took out all the pics.
> ...


If you put the pics in "Post a Reply" I can move them back up to your original post. Again, I apologize.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Dont feel too bad......people make mistakes......luckily I can save myself an hour of work and just copy paste the post from another site.....so here it is....Thanks wyogoob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Evil. I moved the pics back to the original post. It's a great post of a great area, one of my favorites; my backyard really. Good fall mushroom country too.

Glad to see some fish in Lofty Lake. Usually when I go up there it's winterkilled.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

You do know Scout and Picturesque Lake are private property, and fishing is only allowed for the boy scouts at Camp steiner right?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Mallardhead12 said:


> You do know Scout and Picturesque Lake are private property, and fishing is only allowed for the boy scouts at Camp steiner right?


Where in the world did you hear that? Please feel free to post up your source when you say things like that.

I am sure there are parts of scout lake that are private but there was not 1 single sign saying that you cannot fish scout or pictureque.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I could be wrong, but that is what the guy who runs the boy scout camp told me. Sorry if I offended you


----------

